# forget the playoffs and work on things for next year



## Old School (Dec 17, 2002)

Unless some Western team really fades I think Minnesota and LA will overtake the Rockets for the 7th and 8th spots. With Yao looking really tired, maybe the Rockets should focus on next year and establishing some kind of passing offense which they can tinker with this year. I do not think the Rockets can succeed with Yao scoring 10 pts a game, and There's no quick fix for his fatigue.

They should spend the rest of this year working on things for the next five or six years.

Too bad they are not in the East, then at least they could taste the playoffs this year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i agree with your statement that they arent going to make the playoffs with yao scoring 10 pts a game.i do think though that they are a playoff team.probelm is after they played great,unselfish basketball for about a 20 game stretch they seem to have reverted back to their old ways.guys like francis,mobley and even posey have been on losing teams for so long they dont know how to play winning basketball.its really up to them,yao may have hit a wall but he'll work through that,these guys get enough rest and the kid is 22.heck i was out every night at that age and coming back for more the next night.


----------



## Old School (Dec 17, 2002)

I was out every night too when I was 22, but I wasn't getting elbowed by Shaq or Duncan or Vlade on a nightly basis. It's like he's already in the playoffs, considering he's played basketball on the Chinese National team, the Shanghai team with no break. Don't really think he can work through it.

THat being said, I hope Rudy T brings in some offensive guru and they start developing some kind of plan instead of just chuck it.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Well I agree that Ming needs to step up (along with the rest of the team passing to him more) and score more than 10 pts, I still do think that the Rockets have enough firepower to make the playoffs THIS YEAR. I think the Lakers may sneak in but right now they suck and have a losing record, and the Rockets have beaten them twice already. Minnesota is a one man show, and Garnett is not enough to put the Timberwolves in the playoffs. And I also think Utah will falter due to age factors on Stockton and Malone. Therefore, the Rockets will make the playoffs as the 7 or maybe 6 seed and hopefully make some noise. I do not think they are up there with Sacramento and they have fits with Dallas who has a lot of talent at every position. But I do think if they play better as a team, and Steve and Cuttino, along with Posey learn to involve Ming in the offense more often, that we may just have the team of the future in Houston. Lakers are on their way out, and so is San Antonio (when Robinson retires, it will be Duncan alone). But mark my words, Houston Rockets will be the team to beat in the years to come!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

let me say this right now. the rockets ARE going to make the playoffs. if not then you can all tell me i was wrong. but they will make it. 

i really don't think ming needs to score more than 10 a game for the rockets to win. they have a bunch of other guys who can score. stats don't show ming's whole game. just giving him the ball creates opportunities for other guys even though he might not get points or assists for it. and his defensive presence isn't meassured by stats either. the rockets are doing fine. i don't see why people should start doubting them now.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Rudy T needs to get an offensive coach alongside him like Phil Jackson with Tex Winter. His ISO and modified ISO offense are crap and not fully utlizing his players' talent at all especially Yao Ming's.


----------

